# Some Magic the Gathering cards i made a few years ago



## da_head (Oct 8, 2008)

hey guys. i was digging thru sum old files, and i stumbled upon a few magic cards i made back in the day. i used to be really into magic, but don't rly have time for it anymore. anywayz, what do u guys think? and yeah i know some cards are really unbalanced or don't make sense lol. o and i stole these pictures from the internetz.



Spoiler































i'll upload some more after u guys want, but these are my best ones.


----------



## Dragoon709 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd like to see some more.  I still kinda play MTG now but not as much as i used to...  the hydralisk one is kinda cool.


----------



## da_head (Oct 9, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Ducky (Oct 9, 2008)

I like your style =O *Drolls*


----------



## saxamo (Oct 9, 2008)

Not bad. Yes the cards are ridiculous, but they look hella clean and whatnot. props.


----------



## da_head (Oct 10, 2008)

saxamo said:
			
		

> they look hella clean and whatnot. props.



heh i gotta admit, i cheated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i used this awesome program called Magic Set Editor.
the only thing that's a pain is making symbols.


----------



## redact (Oct 10, 2008)

you used to like magis the gathering? eww

*runs away*


----------



## da_head (Oct 11, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> you used to like magis the gathering? eww
> 
> *runs away*



wats wrong with magic


----------

